# Colonoscopy - Miralax Prep Method



## 17729

I had a colonoscopy today and used the Miralax prep method yesterday. This is by far the easiest method as far as taste is concerned compared to the phospho soda or magnesium citrate. However, after about the 6th glass, I threw up. I was only up once or twice during the night, which wasn't too bad.As far as the procedure went, I don't remember anything. The last thing I remember was the anesthesiologist (spelling?) giving me the anethesia, and next thing I know it's a little over an hour later and I'm in the recovery area.


----------



## 21881

I had my colonoscopy last week. I did the Miralax prep also. My GI doc says it's the preferred way as it is easier on the bowels. The instructions do state naseua is possible and to slow down the drinking of the Miralax solution if vomiting occurs. Your procedure involved a relatively new sedative that includes a memory block drug. It basically wipes your memory of the procedure. I had it for a nasal surgery last year. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## stinky too

Miralax is the method I used too. Using watered down Gatorade. I was determined to get down every delicious drop of that stuff, but threw up the last big glass full.Slept thru the proceedure but had a belly ache later. This was my first colonoscopy but I have had the barim meal tests done in the past. Then they used enemas as the prep. Not fun"


----------



## OppOnn

Can't think why EVERYONE isn't given the Miralax prep. I've had it twice and it is far gentlerand better than the other toilet cleaner foul-tasting preps old-fashioned GI doctors still acting like sadists and not researched give their patients. And Miralax tastes of NOTHING.I had Miralax with 2 Ducolax tablets which my GI said is important.When will everyone wake up and DEMAND ONLYMiralax?!!!I posted on my last prep on this BB sometime ago, will see if I can find it for more details.I get very upset when I hear of all this suffering with old-fashioned preps and have to wonder if these same GIs who recommend them are up to date on other treatments they recommend.O


----------



## stinky too

It wasn't that the miralax tasted bad, there was just so muc of it.


----------

